# Key fab programming



## Mike Lourie (Apr 22, 2019)

Hello I need help please , I have a 2012 Nissan AD wagon and it won't start because the system not recognizing the key can you please assist me on what to do , thanks .


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Consider replacing the battery in the key FOB; during the replacement, check the battery contacts for any damage. If that doesn't work, then the FOB registration to the ECU was lost and the FOB has to be re-registered. A locksmith or a Nissan dealer can do the registration. If it still doesn't work, then the FOB is probably bad and needs to be replaced. You can buy blank FOBs from Ebay far cheaper then from a Nissan dealer.


----------



## Mike Lourie (Apr 22, 2019)

rogoman said:


> Consider replacing the battery in the key FOB; during the replacement, check the battery contacts for any damage. If that doesn't work, then the FOB registration to the ECU was lost and the FOB has to be re-registered. A locksmith or a Nissan dealer can do the registration. If it still doesn't work, then the FOB is probably bad and needs to be replaced. You can buy blank FOBs from Ebay far cheaper then from a Nissan dealer.


Thanks but 


rogoman said:


> Consider replacing the battery in the key FOB; during the replacement, check the battery contacts for any damage. If that doesn't work, then the FOB registration to the ECU was lost and the FOB has to be re-registered. A locksmith or a Nissan dealer can do the registration. If it still doesn't work, then the FOB is probably bad and needs to be replaced. You can buy blank FOBs from Ebay far cheaper then from a Nissan dealer.


Thanks but I think it needs reprogramming but was hoping I could do it myself


----------

